# Easiest Oil Lamp Ever



## Trix (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi there, last year I got really bored and decided to do an oil lamp anyone can do with anything.

For the wick, get any 100% cotton, like the ones we remove makeup with, tear a bit of it and roll it till it is a wick. Rolling it in one direction is the trick.

Then take a cork from a bottle you already emptied, cut a circle out.

Then get some aluminium foil, and wrap the cork circle with it, and then drill a hole in the middle.

Now pull your wick thru the hole, and you have got a floating wick.

I took the idea of using ghee rather than oil from an Indian friend, and it really did not produce any smoke at all.

Fill a heat resistant glass (in the picture I used a cup that had a gel candle in it before) and fill it with oil or ghee ( I really loved the bright flame this gave) and wait till the wick is well soaked, as ghee, also called clarified butter, is creamy solid at room temperature, then light it and enjoy 

In the picture I had also made the pumpkins from cold porcelain, then just placed them around the light, I will put the recipe for that later on to.


----------



## MountNView (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your DIY project.


----------



## lsg (Feb 26, 2015)

What a cute idea!


----------



## Rowan (May 23, 2015)

That's a great idea, can't wait to give it a go. Thanks for posting this


----------

